# Painting Brake Calipers



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Considering painting my brake calipers red (silver at present) should I go with Hammerite or is there something better and long lasting
Thanks
Dave


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

hammerite works ok for me:thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I used caliper paint from E-Tech when I painted my brake calipers, and so far so good, more info about the paint and kit on this page:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340702&page=2


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Guys and many thanks for the link will follow up


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I used VHT Caliper paint off eBay on my old car, worked perfectly. Spray can though so you have to do a good job masking up.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Most paint will be fine. The better the prep the longer it will last.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Not to stand out wrong car, But last week I wire brushed all the calipers and used Hammerite Smooth silver really freshened the wheel area up. Two coats in this weather by the time you have done the last one you can go round again. Not too thick on the coats.


----------



## gazzaog (Oct 4, 2012)

Camerashy
Not sure if you have sorted this yet but when I did mine I used a couple of coats of the hammer. Smooth red 1st and a couple of coats of the etech.. Makes it go further.... 
Leave to dry In between coats .. If putting decals on nows the time. Then Add a couple of coats of clear laq '. Over the top. Which is brushed on to.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive used hammerite smooth in the past and it's the best stuff i reckon


----------



## davethefish (May 21, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Ive used hammerite smooth in the past and it's the best stuff i reckon


+1
mixed smooth silver and black to get a nice metallic grey.
did the disk centres as well that had started to rust.

i bought a set of 19" 403M alloys to replace my 17" stock rims.

i was just going to do a straight swap until i saw the state of the hub, on the first wheel i went to change...:doublesho

so i decided to clean that up and use some copper grease to help prevent the rust from penetrating through the centre cap as has happened on some 403M's.

the calipers were also looking a bit corroded, (the one in the pic was actually the best of the bunch and not that bad, but i had already painted them before thinking about taking pictures of them) 
the front calipers were pretty nasty looking.

i bought some hammerite smooth silver, but mixed it about half and half with some smooth black i already had, to make it a bit more of a darker metallic grey colour.
i painted the calipers and hub, but only the visible areas and not any of the mating surfaces.
.
so here are a few before and after shots and the alloys fitted.

Rusty hub









cleaned and copper greased









caliper and rusty hub









hub and caliper painted









with the new wheels on


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I actually used the halfords stuff a couple of years ago and still looks as good as new!


----------



## careless torque (Sep 13, 2014)

I've bought a used car where the previous owner has painted the calipers red but I'd actually like to go back to a normal colour (silver or black).
Do I take the calipers off to paint them, and can i just paint over the red paint?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's some I did on my last car, just used wire brush(if you can find one to put in the drill makes a big time saving, make sure it's rotating so the dust goes away from your eyes) , sandpaper, brake and clutch cleaner spray. 
Paint was hammerite smooth silver and satin black for drums.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4449655&postcount=2


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I used hammerite smooth, did two coats and was really pleased with the results.:thumb:


----------



## BigTel (Jan 21, 2011)

G2 is the best I've ever used, but not cheap

http://www.g2usa.com/

Before









After


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> Here's some I did on my last car, just used wire brush(if you can find one to put in the drill makes a big time saving, make sure it's rotating so the dust goes away from your eyes) , sandpaper, brake and clutch cleaner spray.
> Paint was hammerite smooth silver and satin black for drums.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4449655&postcount=2


Nice preparation there and a good looking result. :thumb:


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

For a non-permanent solution I used plastidip on mine. Went from boring galvanised metal to a bright blue. Soon to peel it off and change it for yellow when I get new shoes for the car. Some people are concerned about it 'baking' on or melting off. I drive my car like I stole it, and I peeled one caliper the other day with ease. Fantastic stuff.


----------

